
Wasm3 runs WebAssembly on Big-Endian systems - vshymanskyy
https://github.com/wasm3/wasm3/issues/125
======
rvz
Wasm3 runs on Linux, Windows, macOS. If it doesn't work on other OSes like the
BSDs, then it is not really 'cross-platform'.

~~~
eesmith
That ship has long since sailed. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
platform_software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-platform_software)
points out:

> a cross-platform application may run on Microsoft Windows, Linux, and macOS.
> Cross-platform programs may run on as many as all existing platforms, or on
> as few as two platforms.

A quick check of your own history shows you writing "Interesting to see
another cross-platform GUI library here" at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21903606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21903606)
for Geeonx, whose web page only describes support for "Linux, macOS and
Windows".

